# Flames of Tzeentch



## Marinhcst (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, i have a question, does herald of tzeentch rolls to hit with this shooting, or it's auto hit d6 s4? In the book it says that it's magical flaming shooting,and says nothing about hitting,so i presumed that it's auto hit. Thanks!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

They roll to hit as normal. It specifically states that it takes place in the shooting phase, that it is treated as a normal missile weapon and that it does not suffer from -1 to hit. If it was auto hit then it would explicitly say that and wouldn't need to say about to hit modifiers.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

all it means is that the type of attack is magical (which can negate certain saves such as ethereal, daemon and forest spirit) and flaming (which can cause extra damage to certain units such as treemen and also does not cause wounds against certain models such as a dwarf character with rune of the furnace)

if it did not roll to hit, it would explicitly state that


----------

